# 3 Month Puppy Barking at Toddler



## Pumped (Nov 22, 2010)

I just got my 3month old GSD 2 weeks ago. I know he is just a baby, but I'm starting to get worried about the safety of my child. We has these incidents:
First of all, my son does not play rough with him at all. And I read stuff by Cesar Millan before getting him. Well after a couple days, He started barking at my two year old who was just sitting there watching t.v. He just went up to him and started barking at him like he didn't recognize him. Once I told him NO! and got between them he stopped. The next couple times it was more intense each time. Today my son was sitting on the couch and the pup was taking a nap, and when you woke up he started barking at him again. My son was about 15ft away from him. This time the pup started getting a mean growling and started walking back in forth in front of me. The pup stopped after a little bit, and when I started walking to my son he charged at my son with a scary growl. I had to grab the pup's neck and pin him to the ground. I didn't know what to do so I put him in his crate. Once in his crate he was back to normal, and even took a nap. He is crate trained. He has no other behavior problems at all, except chewing on everything which I'm sure is normal. I'm afraid my wife wants to give away the pup, because she is really scared for our child.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

How old is your son? It sounds to me like your puppy is just being a typical, velcro puppy....must protect dad (you). You need to make it clear to him that you're in charge and kiddo isn't going anywhere so he needs to respect him, too. Are you going to do any basic obedience with him? You want the crate to be a good, happy place so I wouldn't suggest using it as a "time out" area.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

How about you holding the baby and introducing him to the puppy - so he knows that he is yours!


----------



## Pumped (Nov 22, 2010)

Yikes, I forgot that about the crate. I was just confused for the moment, and that was the best I could think of. I'm starting puppy training next month. For now I'm teaching him sitting and housebreaking stuff. 
Thats exactly what I felt like, as if the pup was protecting me from my son. I've noticed he is getting more bold each time. We have had about 3 of these incidents in the past two weeks. Is there anything specific I should be doing?


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

My dog, Deuce, does the same thing with my youngest son who is 4.... kind of a different story, however, as my son wants to be around/all over him all of the time and Deuce eventually just has enough and growls at him.

I would pick a word which means "no" or "stop it" and always use with when you want him to knock it off. Don't use "no" because i'm sure you use it with your kiddo or other everyday things and it will get confusing for him.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't think a 3 month old puppy knows what protection is. It's more likely fear. It's not uncommon for puppies/dogs to appear aggressive toward children when it's really fear based. They don't know what those little people are. Has your child interact with the puppy? Have the child give him treats and ask him to sit (if he's old enough).


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

He's not being protective of you, at this age he doesn't know what protective is.

Sounds like he is viewing your child as a competitor and I would be concerned as your wife is.

It also sounds like he is very unsure of your child thus the outbursts. 

This is something you need to nip in the bud ASAP. 

Does your child interact with him at all?? Feed him treats? play with him?? You want to associate GOOD things for the dog coming from the child. 

I know what I would do, but I think YOU should get some professional help in your home. At this point, I'd have that puppy on a leash at all times around your child. 

I think your puppy sounds very unsure of just what your son 'is', is most likely reacting out of 'fear', vs protectiveness. 

Is the puppy food motivated?? have your child sit in a chair/couch (NOT on the floor) and toss him treats...GOOD THINGS comes from the kid. I can't stress that enough.

Definately find an in home trainer asap.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, only 3 months (12 weeks)??

Perfect time for the whole family to start puppy training. Not at home, in a place where there is supervision by a trainer. We had parents and children in our class, some of the kids helped me with Sadie when we switched. 

It's time for this family to address this together. Give the guy a chance. Shape him with desirable behaviors, in a positive way.

Good luck.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Jakoda is right on. You need to nip this quickly. I would get some professional help and do the other suggestions she gave you. Children move very quickly, which can be scary as well. Perhaps let your son handle the puppy's food, getting his scent all over it and having him place it down for the puppy, where the puppy can see him doing it, but not close. By handle the food, I mean let him play in the kibble, get his scent all over it. Let your son be the one who provides the meals the puppy wants, and the puppy learns that.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

First thing I'm curious about is where you got the puppy?


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Hmmm, where did you get him from? Was it a good breeder? I don't think it is protection cause it's only a pup and plus you only have had him for 2 weeks? If so I don't think he's even settled in yet? Have you had other dogs in the past? Are you SURE this is an aggressive growl and bark? I bet he is only playing but I didn't see what's going on so hard to make a call on that.


----------

